# Homemade snow goose caller



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

Ive made a couple of the smaller snow goose callers that use one speaker and the radio shack amp along with an MP3.

I now want to make a big dog. One that can get loud if needed and has a 4 speaker system to really distribute the sound over the flock.

Want it to run off a 12V.

Anyone got plans for one that can run 4 speakers off an MP3?

I have an extra MP3 and a bigger 4 channel amp.

Do I need to get a CD player to run my MP3 thru or is there someway I can run this some other way?

HELP!


----------



## markb (Sep 4, 2005)

Some MP3 players do not have enough signal strength and need a bit of help otherwise you have to run the amp to the top end which eats the battery. You will probably be OK because less volume seems to be better than screaming at them when they work the spread. I have used both CD & MP3 and still prefer the CD.


----------



## Slowmo (Dec 19, 2004)

I think radio shack sells a small signal booster that will work for you. The MP3 just doesn't put out the signal a portable CD player does. Go w/ 4 powerhorns (100w), that'll do the trick.


----------



## tombuddy_90 (Aug 5, 2004)

so how much does it cost to make your own e-caller??

i have been wanting to make on but just wondering on $$
thanks thomas


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

Ty, just got done building one that runs on a cheap walmart RCA mp3. Used a 2 channel 50 watt radioshack amp and 2 50 watt radioshack powerhorn speakers. The amp is powered by a lawn and tractor battery I got a wally world for 19 bucks. The mp3 says it will run for 18 hours on a single AAA battery. I thought that the mp3 wouldn't send enough signal to the amp but was dead wrong. Sound is crystal clear and louder than all get out. Didn't need the signal booster. Used an old tackle box for storage. Pretty nice little setup.


----------

